# Keep bending an auger blade



## skier180 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello,
I have a Cub Cadet two stage snowthrower attachment for my cub 1641. It's a 45" unit and I keep bending the auger blade on one side. Does anyone have any ideas as to the effect it will have if I weld a piece of metal to just that blade to make it stronger?

Thanks,
Skier180


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

skier180 said:


> Hello,
> I have a Cub Cadet two stage snowthrower attachment for my cub 1641. It's a 45" unit and I keep bending the auger blade on one side. Does anyone have any ideas as to the effect it will have if I weld a piece of metal to just that blade to make it stronger?
> 
> Thanks,
> Skier180


I would want to know the cause to keep making it bend?
Have you had it since it was new? Has it hit something hard in the past and weakened it. 
And if you add a piece would it throw off the balance somehow?

If anything I BUMPED this back to the top for the experts to see.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Welding should be ok. My guess is once it was bent one time and them bent back is was already weakened. Maybe weld to the top and bottom so it stays somewhat in balance. They normally say balance isn't super critical since they get out of balance when snow gets stuck to them. Just make sure where you weld it doesn't interfere with collecting snow.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Like you see here in the GEAR DRIVE AUGER LEAD SUPPORTS frame? That was a factory detail and I have done similar fixes on bent tips. 1/8 X 3/4 flat bar works well. The arm you brace to is on the backside of the snow flow so it's harmless.

Pete


----------



## skier180 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the help.
Big Ed - I hit a big rock a couple of years ago and bent it. This year I've been trying to get through snowplow piles which have ice chunks. 
Spectrum - Thanks for the pictures. I'll print them and take them to the welder and see what he can do.
Shryp - I was worried about the balance issue and wasn't sure what effect the extra metal would have. If it's out of balance does the whole machine shake like crazy?


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

It's the auger, not the impeller, so it doesn't spin that fast. 

It sounds like the metal weakened when it bent the first time, and each successive bend just weakens it more. A support plate welded in at the bend point sounds like a good idea to me. I have never done it myself. However my last snowblower had an auger that had been damaged and had some pretty heavy welds on one side, and I never noticed any vibrations or shaking.


----------

